# how to make cashew flour from raw cashews?



## robertcollins (Sep 16, 2013)

[h1]How does one make make cashew flour from raw cashews?[/h1]
Or for that matter any nut flour ? 

I just today bought 4# of raw cashews to make flour but then realized that if I just threw it in the Vitamix, I'd have a batch of cashew butter. I don't know how that would make a Paleo cupcake or muffin.

Robert

Seattle


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I've never done it but these instructions look reasonable:

http://www.ehow.com/how_2243930_make-nut-flour.html

I would think a lot of the commercial product is defatted so it can be ground finer and have better keeping properties.


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

Basically you make cashew milk and the pulp left from making the milk is dried and then ground into flour.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

RobertCollins said:


> Paleo cupcake or muffin.


----------



## soesje (Dec 6, 2012)

by simply grinding your cashews in a blender! its done with almonds so why not other nuts.


----------



## rat (Mar 2, 2006)

One thing if grinding is to do small amounts and sift the mix frequently returning the bigger pieces to the blender. This keeps the flour from getting wet and gummy.


----------



## tralfaz (Mar 4, 2007)

I've been using my spice (coffee) grinder with roughly chopped almonds, hazelnuts or pumpkin seeds.  That makes a pretty nice flour, although I have to do it in small batches and dig out the compacted stuff every time.  A food processor works too, but the results are a little coarser.


----------



## marodriguez (Jun 30, 2016)

Cashews have more fat and oil than almonds. It turns to a paste a lot easier. Im going the same route with my cashew recipe. Try lightly toasting them first to "dry" it out.


----------

